# Capt. Nathan's Winter Wading Trips; Seadrift, TX or Port Mansfield, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I often get asked if guiding is my full time job or if I do something else during the winter months. I canâ€™t help but laugh at this and reply, what do you mean, why wouldnâ€™t I fish in the winter? People always seem to think a fishing guide is a seasonal job.

Winter is the best time of the year to be on the water. Fishing is, in my opinion, 10 times better than the summer months. The quality of trout this time of year is heavier and more aggressive as water temperatures cool off. Starting as early as we do, by 1pm youâ€™re not burning up in the Texas sun. There are many days 3pm feels like 11am this time of year. I could write a novel on the differences between winter and summer fishing.

But what I want to do is give you the opportunity to experience it for yourself. While most folks are on the lease deer hunting or hiding in a duck blind, most of our bays are left vacant just waiting for you and I to walk a stretch of shoreline hunting your personal best. Besides hunting for that next big fish I will to my best to teach you the ins and outs of winter fishing, or help to refine your winter tactics.

Seadrift, TX. December 1st-February 28th I offer a winter discount of $100 off a wade fishing artificial trip.
3ppl-$500
4ppl-$600
5ppl-$700

Port Mansfield, TX.
Here at N&M we also offer the ultimate winter trophy trout package which takes place in Port Mansfield, TX. These trips are strictly wading artificial with the hunt for trophy trout. Once you go and experience the shallow water trout fishing on this part of the beautiful Texas coast, you will be hooked and hungry for more. These trips are exclusively catch and release on all fish.

These trips are a 2 day minimum required booking, but book as many consecutive days as you choose.
3ppl-$650 per day
4ppl-$750 per day
5ppl-$850 per day






Seadrift, TX trophy trout pictures;


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Port Mansfield, TX dates are December 1st-April 30th.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

dates still available for Port Mansfield Trophy Trout;

Dec. 1-4, 28-31
Jan. 1-5, 9-11
feb. 9-13, 25-28
march. open
april. open


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

January 12-13th just opened.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

*Epic Day in Seadrift, TX.*

One for the books in Seadrift, TX. today. ENE winds 15-20, overcast, thigh deep water at 54 degrees. Throwing green/silver, bone/silver, and chartruese/silver Corky Fatboys.

After locating these fish a week ago, we knew we just needed some good weather to make a walk through them. The first time we saw these fish it was slick calm, and remained that way for a few days. Under those conditions, the best we could do was a handful of redfish.

Today, we had at least 15 trout from 20-25â€, [email protected]â€, [email protected]â€, and [email protected]â€. We laughed and shook our heads in disbelief, it has been a long time since I have seen numbers like this in a day. But, I know this weather has helped our chances. Every trout was released to fight another day.

Give me a shout, and letâ€™s go fishing. I know there are more days like this ahead!


----------

